#  ,  ,   >  VEF-214

## Roland

. 

       VEF-214.      : .   .    .    .

    .      ???


Roland, 73

----------


## R4IN

> . 
> 
>        VEF-214.      : .   .    .    .
> 
>     .      ???
> 
> 
> Roland, 73


     .    




> .


    201 1970 ,           ESR,        -    .

----------

wolf1605,

----------



----------


## melan

> .      -    (  )  .


   .         .         ,       .    30   ,      ,       ,    . (    ??).
    - ,   .))

----------


## LY1SD

> 1%         .


         -   " ".   PRF 7-78.       .  .
  -214 -  .   ,  .  .

----------



----------



----------


## UT5EUD

(  12-     ).     .  -   - .       .         .    .

----------



----------


## LY1SD

> -214 -  ???   .  220/9   .
> 
>   ?????


   ,     80- -   . "" .

----------



----------

, , ,          .  ,   ,     -   ,    .

----------



----------



----------


## digiandr

> 


      .           ...
      .   ,            .    ,   ,   ,  ,  *****.
        .      .    3   ,     .

----------



----------

wolf1605

----------


## AlexZander

> .         .    .


        ,       .

----------


## LY1SD

> ....   ,   .    .   ,     .       .   20     ,   abt 80 .  LW - 20 .


  214- (2 ),        , (  !)  60    .    ,     . ,     ?       ,  ,   FM 88-108,        ,    ,   .      214-     202.    -  ...



> .    ,   ,   ,  ,  *****.


     ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  214,      -209  -.    ,   .  -   , - -  .      ,  RX    - ...


  ,  214-   .         .        ,   -003.    -101 (),      ,  . ,     214-.  -003.  , ,   ,    ,       .  .     .   FM -  30- ,     .   ,     3 .   FM      .
,      ,        FM-,     .   ,         .       ,     .  ,   (  ..)    .   ,         30- 40- ,    - , , , .    ,  !!!  :Super: 
       60- - 80-   .
       ().      .    -  ,  ,  ( 3  18)  FM.  - ,      (   ),   -  5     ,     D=10.    FM ,  .       -  .    - .     FM-.        (-)    20-30.  -    3- .     -    FM,   -   .  ,      .

 -  *Vitek*,   .    +FM, ..  64  108  .   .     ,  FM   ,    ,   .    - 10 .
    ,        (3),     ,         12 .          -   ,  ,    .  .

----------

wolf1605,

----------



----------

*digiandr*,      VEF  Spidola,      ?
rw4ho@rambler.ru

----------

wolf1605

----------

